# Phrag Belle Hogue Point



## Gilda (Mar 5, 2009)

I have waited patiently for 3 years for this one to bloom. She was worth the wait !!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow! This is gorgeous! I really like it!


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 5, 2009)

Lovely!!! Great shape of the petals!!!!


----------



## Persephone (Mar 5, 2009)

Absolutely regal!
Reminds me of a red queen.


----------



## Phragmatic (Mar 5, 2009)

Very nice flower, congratulation!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 5, 2009)

Definitely worth the wait. Great color and great shape on that one! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 5, 2009)

Are you sure it's Belle Hogue? It is so very pink -- I've only seen red and orange ones.

That said, it's beautiful! I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## CodPaph (Mar 5, 2009)

hard not to love the veil with its magnificent flower


----------



## John M (Mar 5, 2009)

Lovely! You got a good one!


----------



## Bobc (Mar 5, 2009)

Great flower. worth the wait:clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, congrats, that's a beauty. I love her petals and the color is out of this world. :clap:


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 5, 2009)

Fantastic, Gilda!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 5, 2009)

BHP is one of my faves! 

-Ernie


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 6, 2009)

Pretty pink flower Gilda!!! Looks like having ears on its dorsal  ! Is it a large bloom? Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 6, 2009)

Fantastic Gilda. Love that crazy looking dorsal! It looks like a rocket ship setting on top!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 6, 2009)

definitely worth the wait! she looks so elegant


----------



## Gilda (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks all ! The color I would describe as a coral pink . It is a big flower ! Petals are over 8 in.... flower is over 4 in. The angle of the photo makes the dorsal more erect than it actually is. and it does look like it has ears in the pic !:rollhappy:


----------



## Elena (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, look at those petals! Well worth the wait! 

I'm guessing the plant is very large too, right?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 6, 2009)

Definitely one of the nicer Phrag hybrids. Love those petals!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice,always like these


----------



## toddybear (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG! Gilga that is fantastic!


----------

